# Thank You Santa For The New Laptop



## kwdaves (Dec 25, 2009)

Santa left me a new HP dv7t (Core i7-72'QM, 6GB DDR3 RAM, 5''GB 72''RPM hard drive, GeForce GT23' graphics card and integrated eSata ports). This is the first laptop I have seen that can smoothly process (so far none of the temporary UI freezes) raw files from a Sony a9'' in Lightroom 2.  

He also left me the bill. :(


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Dec 25, 2009)

Enjoy the laptop!

Re-gift the bill to someone else! LOL


----------



## wblink (Dec 25, 2009)

[quote author=Gene McCullagh link=topic=8722.msg58744#msg58744 date=126174643']
Enjoy the laptop!

Re-gift the bill to someone else! LOL
[/quote]

Ohh, you can sent the bill to me if you like.
Not that I will do anything else than look at it .... :icon_twisted:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 27, 2009)

Aaaaaw shame about the bill, but the pain will wear off as you enjoy using LR on it.


----------

